

A Basketball Arena Battles for San Francisco’s Heart - pma
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/06/business/a-basketball-arena-battles-for-san-franciscos-heart.html?ref=basketball

======
absolutenumber
Some people in San Francisco just cant stand progress at all,no matter the
benefit. Too bad.

